# Contest! ends feb 10th



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Classes (all horses must be yours)
*Best QH* (any color,gender,or show pictures)
*Best Foal *(foals doing anything adorable!!)
*Cutest Coustume *(coustumes from any time any breed)
*Best Edits*
*Best in Show *(dogs or cats or horses!!)
*Best breed*
*Best stallion*
*Cutest Stallion*
*Best Mare *
*Cutest Mare*
*Best Foal*
*Cutest Foal*
*Best Gelding *
*Cutest Gelding*
*Best Jumper*
*Best Barrel Racer*
*Best Racer*
*Best western pleasure*
*Best english pleasure*
*Cleanist horse!!! (this will be hard)*
Sorry I just put a whole bunch of diffrent things! Haha, Im still deciding what the prize will be..depending on how nice the stuff is it could be from a halter to just a picture edit. There will be up to 4th place in each catogorie. The person with the most and best in each catogorie gets the prize. Hope Im not making this to difficult to understand.. contest ends Febuary 10th.


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

ohhh one more catagory
*Best/prettiest paint\pinto*


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Will upload pics tomorrow or Tuesday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, can I enter the same pic into two different classes?

If I can, here's my entry for *Cleanest horse* and *Best/prettiest pinto/paint*:


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

Can it be a horse we lease/leased in the past? I'm gonna go ahead and enter the ones I can!

*Cutest Coustume *

Me and Dakota as ghosts! (from back when I leased him)










*Best in Show *

I'm assuming this means a horse show pic? Here's me and Maggie, the horse I lease.










*Cutest Mare*

Maggie being cute










*Best Jumper*

Maggie










*Cleanest horse*

Maggie


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

These are my entries.
The first entry is for 'best edit'.









Also for 'best edit'.









The next entry is 'best in show'. it is of our dog, Zion jumping.









The next picture is for 'best jumper'.



















This picture is for 'best english pleasure'​​





​​​This picture is for 'Best Mare'​​





​​​And finally, the next pictures are for 'Best Foal'​​





​​​





​​​I'll put up more pictures som eother time. Thanks for all the great classes, there is something for eveyone!​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Best QH









Best Barrel Racer









Best in Show









Best Mare









Cleanest Horse


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

*Best QH* (any color,gender,or show pictures)









*Best Foal *(foals doing anything adorable!!)











*Best in Show *(dogs or cats or horses!!)
*







*
*Best stallion*








*Cutest Stallion*








*Best Mare *








*Cutest Mare*










*Best Foal*

*I have to share a story on this one. We named him Lucky Sonofa Gun because he almost died at birth and had brain damage from lack of oxygen in the birth canal. A true miracle baby.*










*Cutest Foal*










*Best Gelding *










*Best english pleasure*










*Cleanist horse!!! (this will be hard)*










*Best Paint/Pinto*


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Best QH* (any color,gender,or show pictures)

*Best Foal *(foals doing anything adorable!!)

*Best Edits*

*Best breed (QH)*

*Best Mare *

*Cutest Mare*

*Best Foal*

*Cutest Foal*


----------



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry i have a couple and there not very good:0

Best Breed- Arab














Best Mare-got 2
Cutes mare both catogories
Rissa and Kandii Kane






















Best Gelding










Cutest gelding

Mavi











Best Jumper
Sorry bad pos












Cleanest horse
got 3

Mavi











TeeCee










Rissa


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> *Best QH* (any color,gender,or show pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your paints are amazing! I love them!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

kamibear11 said:


> Your paints are amazing! I love them!!


Thanks so much <3 Nothing I like better than a painted horse.


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Best QH (any color,gender,or show pictures)








Best Foal (foals doing anything adorable!!)








Best in Show (dogs or cats or horses!!)








Best stallion








Cutest Stallion








Best Mare


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Can I add in a picture for Best Edit, too? I just made it a little bit ago.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh snap! Didn't see the edits category!

Okay, adding two for *Best Edits*


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

Here are mine in order

*Best in Show* (my dog zo) he may not be in the ring but he sure is posing like he is 
__
*Cleanest Horse* (my girl india) just bathed and groomed too 
__
*Cutest Mare*-India, wearing her jacket...she looks cute 
__
*Best QH*-India, just a random pic of her in motion.
__
*Best Edit*-India, my fave pic <3


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I have more..

Best Stallion


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

*Best breed - Irish Sport Horse*
*Best Gelding*
*Best/prettiest paint\pinto* 
*Cleanest Horse:*









*Best Foal*
*Cutest Foal*









*Cutest Gelding*








*Best Racer*


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

Best QH







Best Edits







Best in Show (dogs or cats or horses!!) iris is standing on her hind legs with her front paws folded in. Her best trick







Best breed-Paint or QH







Best Mare







Cutest Mare







Best Gelding







cutest gelding







Best Racer


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

srry last pic needs deleted


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

best western pleasure







cleanest horse


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

First pic is for *Best Foal* second is for *Best Mare.*


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Best QH* (any color,gender,or show pictures)
Jammer, 2000 AQHA mare.












*Best Edits*
Beau, 1998 APHA gelding











*Best in Show *(dogs or cats or horses!!)
Cherry, 2003 AQHA mare











*Best Mare *
Crinkle, 1997 AQHA mare.











*Cutest Mare*
Cherry, 2003 AQHA mare










*Best Foal*
Shotgun, 2011 AQHA stallion










*Cutest Foal*
Reckless, 2011 AQHA stallion










*Best Gelding *
Beau, 1998 APHA gelding.










*Cutest Gelding*
Beau, 1998 APHA gelding.











*Best Barrel Racer*
Beau, 1998 APHA gelding.










*Best western pleasure*
Cherry, 2003 AQHA mare*







*




*Cleanest horse!!!* (this will be hard)
Beau, 1998 APHA gelding.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Hope I'm not to late to enter. I just figured out how to add pictures to a post.

Best Edit: Molly and Me










Best Mare: Molly










Cutest Mare: Annie









Best Foal: Rebel











Cutest Foal: Rebel










Best Gelding: Cannon










Cutest Gelding: Judge










Best Jumper: Annie










Best English Pleasure: Molly










Cleanest Horse: Cannon










That's it from me.


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Best QH* (any color,gender,or show pictures)
1. Kailiejaykiss
2. Scwrl
3. BarrelRacer11
4. Beau159
*Best Foal *(foals doing anything adorable!!)
1. SorrelHorse x2
2. Beau159
3. Standardbred
4. Sommsama
*Cutest Coustume *(coustumes from any time any breed)
1. SPHI
*Best Edits*
*1. Horses4healing*
*2. Sommasama*
*3. Standardbred*
*4. SorrelHorse*
*Best in Show *(dogs or cats or horses!!)
1. KailieJayKiss
2. SPHI
3. Standardbred
4. SorrelHorse
*Best breed*
*1. ILOVEHORSES*
*2. Maple*
*Best stallion*
*1. SorrelHorse*
*2. Barrelhorse11*
*3. DrumRunner*
*Cutest Stallion*
*No winner*
*Best Mare *
*1. Horselovinlady*
*2. Beau159*
*3. Kailiejaykiss*
*4. Sorrelhorse*
*Cutest Mare*
*1. SPHI*
*2. Standardbred*
*Best Gelding *
*1. Beau159*
*2. SorrelHorse*
*3. ILOVEHORSE*
*Cutest Gelding*
*1. Horse4healing*
*2. Beau159*
*3. ILOVEHORSE*
*4. Maple
**Best Jumper*
*1. Horses4Healing*
*2. SPHI*
*3. ILOVEHORSES*
*Best Barrel Racer*
*1. DrumRunner*
*2. Beau159*
*Best Racer*
*1. Maple*
*2. Beau159*
*Best western pleasure*
*1. Scwlr*
*Best english pleasure*
*1. Standardbred*
*2. Sorrelhorse*
*Cleanist horse!!! (this will be hard)*
*1. Horses4healing*
*2. SPHI*
*3. Kailiejaykiss*
*4. ILOVEHORSES - Teecee*
*Best Breed*
*1. ILOVEHORSE*
*2. Maple*
*OVER ALL WINNER WHO WINS FIRST PLACE!!!!!!!!!!!*
*FIRST PLACE IS *drum roll* SORRELHORSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats SorrelHorse, PM me to get your prize!!*
*2 place is....BEAU159!! PM me!*
*3rd place we have a 3 way win...Standardbred, SPHI, ILOVEHORSES!!! PM mee!!!*


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, cool! Thanks Kamibear  I'm PMing you now.


----------

